# A PC for softwares like MATlab.



## MegaMind (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello fellow members! Its been a long time..
My dept. HOD(Ph.D in aeronautical Engg. IIT, Kanpur) is in need of a PC for research and computation purpose.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Computation & Simulation. Softwares like MATLAB, maple, mathematica, fluent & Gambit.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs.70,000. Can be extended.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 7 Ult. 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB+an SSD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? 
Ans: Yes, a decent 21"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers. I guess we can forget the GPU for now.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a months time.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: By myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Open for online shopping.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: He will be running these computation softwares and iterations at the same time. So the PC should have enough juice to munch them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Intel Core i7 4770 -20000
Asus B85M-G -6500
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 8GBx2 -9000
Seasonic S12II 520 -4500
Corsair 200R -3500
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100
WD 1TB Black -6500
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500
Samsung 840 PRO 128GB SSD -7500
Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO -2300
Coolermaster 120mm 2 LED RED fans -1000  (Front Intake)
Coolermaster 140mm 2 LED RED fans -1300  (Top Exhaust)
TOTAL -71700.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 22, 2013)

Better include an Nvidia graphic card for the CUDA acceleration.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Better include an Nvidia graphic card for the CUDA acceleration.



I think even GT630 is enough for CUDA Acceleration.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 22, 2013)

A gpu will be added later. 
Is it possible to squeeze in 4770k with a decent OC'able mobo if the CPU alone is to be assembled for 70k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> A gpu will be added later.
> Is it possible to squeeze in 4770k with a decent OC'able mobo if the CPU alone is to be assembled for 70k?



Intel Core i7 4770k -23000
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 4GBx2 -5000
Seasonic S12II 520 -4500
Corsair 200R -3000
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000
WD 1TB Black -6500
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500
Samsung 840 PRO 128GB SSD -7500
Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO -2300
Coolermaster 120mm 2 LED RED fans -1000  (Front Intake)
Coolermaster 140mm 2 LED RED fans -1300  (Top Exhaust)
TOTAL -73100.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 22, 2013)

Does Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H has good OCing capabilities(say like 4.8GHz on 4770k with a good cooler) ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 22, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Does Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H has good OCing capabilities(say like 4.8GHz on 4770k with a good cooler) ?



even a very high end water cooling solution will sweat at 4.8Ghz on i7 4770k.You can do 4.2 -4.3Ghz with that cooler, i think. Also going further is not recommended, as the mobo fail on that.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 23, 2013)

Corsair 200R sells for more than 4K almost everywhere.. 
Is it better to go for nzxt gamma for 3K?

GA-Z87MX-D3H 
or 
GA-Z87-D3HP ?

Is asus gryphon z87 a good overclocker? Is it worth the extra 3k compared to GA-Z87MX-D3H ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

Get asus z87 pro instead. But first, you need to lower your overclocking dreams


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get asus z87 pro instead. But first, you need to lower your overclocking dreams



Its not for me. The guy who is getting this PC has no knowledge on OCing so i don't want him to end up in a disaster.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Its not for me. The guy who is getting this PC has no knowledge on OCing so i don't want him to end up in a disaster.



Z87 Pro is completely fine.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 23, 2013)

I think getting the i5 3570k and overclocking and adding an extra 8gigs of ram will be more helpfull. 
Haswell has integrated VRM's hence overclock badly [Even though they are 5-10% more faster in terms of same clock speed, Ivy Bridge is considered better for Overclocking]


----------



## Cilus (Oct 24, 2013)

Why you are needing an highly overclockable combo for a person who does not have any knowledge of overclocking? Are you going to visit him regularly to setup the overclocking combinations? If yes, then go ahead. Else, get a Non-K 4770 and be safe.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Why you are needing an highly overclockable combo for a person who does not have any knowledge of overclocking? Are you going to visit him regularly to setup the overclocking combinations? If yes, then go ahead. Else, get a Non-K 4770 and be safe.



Hello cilus!
Yes I'll be visiting him if OC is required. But the question is can a i7 4770 handle this workload(running all the computation softwares simultaneously) without much sweat and still have room for browsing n watching movies?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Hello cilus!
> Yes I'll be visiting him if OC is required. But the question is can a i7 4770 handle this workload(running all the computation softwares simultaneously) without much sweat and still have room for browsing n watching movies?



Yes, it does. BTW you can also look at Xeon.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, it does. BTW you can also look at Xeon.



Decided to the Xeon route. As ECC memory is essential for computation accuracy.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 4, 2013)

I think you can mail the vendor like Matlab,etc .They will give good config via free email support.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Decided to the Xeon route. As ECC memory is essential for computation accuracy.
> 
> Kindly suggest.



You should take a look at pre-built workstations for better compatibility and support. PM Gollum for better assistance on this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2013)

others have already given helpful replies so i am giving you this small suggestion.don't go for corsair 200R because bitfenix merc alpha & NZXT Gamma(if you can find one) costs less than 200R & are better in almost every aspect.corsair 300R is the minimum you should look at if buying corsair cabinet.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 27, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i7 4770 -20000
> Asus B85M-G -6500
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB 8GBx2 -9000
> Seasonic S12II 520 -4500
> ...



Decided on this config except for a few changes.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Decided on this config except for a few changes.



what few changes did you make?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2013)

i hope you have read this before deciding on 200R:
AnandTech | Corsair Carbide 200R Case Review: How Low Can You Go


> If you're just planning on putting *a single drive* in and calling it a day, the *Corsair Carbide 200R potentially has a lot to offer* a frugal user. While Corsair's next case up, the *300R,* is notably louder than the 200R, it also offers substantially better performance and *doesn't have a glaring weakness (outside of noise) like the 200R's design does.*Users in an extreme pinch would probably be well served by the 200R, but I think *I'd still recommend tracking down a BitFenix Merc Alpha or Merc Beta instead. Those enclosures are cheaper still, but offer more well rounded performance.*


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i hope you have read this before deciding on 200R:





rijinpk1 said:


> what few changes did you make?



SSD ruled out for now.. 
Definitely not going for 200R.. Reviews were not satisfying.. 
Haven't decided on the cabinet yet.. Suggestions are welcome.
Budget on cabby - 6-8K

Requirements of the cabinet: 
1. Sufficient cooling as the CPU will be running almost on 100% load, 24/7. If required extra fans can be added.
2. Should hold upto 6 HDDs.
3. HDD bay should be of slide-in type(as in nzxt gamma) for easy removal of HDD.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 29, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> SSD ruled out for now..
> Definitely not going for 200R.. Reviews were not satisfying..
> Haven't decided on the cabinet yet.. Suggestions are welcome.
> Budget on cabby - 6-8K
> ...



Get Corsair 500R available for 7.4k


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys a quick Q..
Can't f find corsair 400r. Is haf 912 @5.4k worth it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Guys a quick Q..
> Can't f find corsair 400r. Is haf 912 @5.4k worth it?



haf 912 is good. you may check antec gx 700.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Guys a quick Q..
> Can't f find corsair 400r. Is haf 912 @5.4k worth it?



try mdcmputers.in, primeABGB, theitwares, theitdepot, ebay.in and amazon India. Nothing beats 400r in it's price point.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2013)

did you decided on getting a XEON config with ECC memory ??
do fill the top exhausts with fans.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2013)

i found some negative things about GX700 but not major flaw except loss of a 140mm fan.
Antec GX700 - Performance Analysis and Conclusion | bit-tech.net


> Still unsatisfied with the initial high speed result, we followed our instinct about what we thought was the problem and unplugged the front roof fan. Sure enough, with the two remaining fans on high speed, the CPU knocks 4°C from its delta T for a much healthier result of 50°C (although our GPU delta T did increase slightly). What this demonstrates is that the *front roof fan was actually exhausting cool air from the case before it could reach our CPU cooler's fan.*
> Antec's own cooling setup evidently isn't optimal, as *it's actually better to disable one of the 140mm fans that even more annoyingly can't be repositioned anywhere else in the case.* Along with other minor niggles like the lack of anti-vibration rubber anywhere, relatively small space behind the motherboard tray and non-removable drive cage, this means that while the GX700 would still serve you well in most regards, it narrowly misses out on a recommendation


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> did you decided on getting a XEON config with ECC memory ??
> do fill the top exhausts with fans.



What is ECC memory and is there a difference between this and Corsair or Kingston Gaming RAM?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is ECC memory and is there a difference between this and Corsair or Kingston Gaming RAM?



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_memory


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_memory



I mean I cannot find any ECC Memory other than Gaming Ram or Value ram. Whether Server CPU support normal Ram other than ECC Memory.I read in a review that Server CPU only supports ECC Ram then what is the use of buying Gaming grade Ram if going with Server CPU.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I mean I cannot find any ECC Memory other than Gaming Ram or Value ram. Whether Server CPU support normal Ram other than ECC Memory.I read in a review that Server CPU only supports ECC Ram then what is the use of buying Gaming grade Ram if going with Server CPU.



This will be helpful (in addition to some Gooleing): Do I need ECC or non-ECC Memory?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This will be helpful (in addition to some Gooleing): Do I need ECC or non-ECC Memory?



Thanks and it was quite helpful to understand about ECC Memory.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks & Sorry for the late response guys.
Ordered the following components,
i7 4770
Asus B85M-G
vengeance 2*8gb
seagate 1TB
Seasonic S12II 620
HAF 912 (since 400r wasn't avail.)
Dell S2240L

SSD is out for now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks & Sorry for the late response guys.
> Ordered the following components,
> i7 4770
> Asus B85M-G
> ...



congrats. post pics after getting hands on it.  why a seagate hdd?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats. post pics after getting hands on it.  why a seagate hdd?



Sure.
An SSD will be added in a month or two so for now a HDD should do.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

MegaMind said:


> Sure.
> An SSD will be added in a month or two so for now a HDD should do.



He meant that why did you purchase a Seagate HDD instead of WD HDD. WD provides much better A.S.S. than Seagate.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> He meant that why did you purchase a Seagate HDD instead of WD HDD. WD provides much better A.S.S. than Seagate.



I never knew about that. 
Besides I had a good exp. with seagate A.S.S a couple of times(though it was 2 years back).


----------

